

Minecraft API proposals - Hellenion
https://mojang.atlassian.net/browse/MCAPI

======
verroq
Why not just use Bukkit? Even single player is running a server internally
now, it is easy to just run craftbukkit as an instance, plus if people want to
change it they can just write plugins.

All you really need now is an API for sending custom packets to and from the
client.

~~~
dale-cooper
You mean make bukkit an official API?

~~~
verroq
Yeah.

